# Pigeon in need of a special home- Santa Cruz, CA>



## vivian (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok I made a post called -What to do??!!!??- about a pigeon my friend has been rehabing that needs a new home. he's a great bird but he was exstremly neglected so he dosn't like people. If you want more intel. go to -What to do??!!!??- OR call me at (831)458-9433 I live in Santa Cruz C.A on seabright a.v.e my friend lives just a few blocks away from me.


----------

